# 2001 Nissan Primera



## LarryPee2020 (17 Jun 2010)

Hello Expects,  

I am very desperate can someone advise me with my problem…. I have a 2001 Nissan Primera, approximately 124000 KM that’s 77050 Miles on the clock. The orange Engine warning light came on about a week ago. I checked everything on the car. I found out antifreeze water for the radiator was low. I added and light went off. After a week light came on again. I sent the car to Nissan Garage, they did a diagnostics on the car and found following errors: 

  Engine
  P0300: Multicyl Misfire. 
  Time : 28

  DTC Results
  P0335: CKP Sen/Circuit.
  Time: 1

  They changed the CAM Shaft sensor and deleted error message, but the orange Engine warning light still shows. They tell me they will have to change the Timing chain, this will cost me 2,792.21 Euro. Can this be right????? Any recommendations and ideas on the error messages? I have already paid 420 Euro to get the CAM Shaft sensor changed….

  Please come with ideas… Thanks in advance….


----------



## leex (21 Jun 2010)

How is the car running?

I have a 01 Primera also with 130k *miles* approx - engine light on for about 3 months. Can be a bit "chuggy" for first 10 seconds when cold - otherwise driving fine. I am not going to do anything with it as given value of car now it would not be financially worth it.


----------



## Frank (21 Jun 2010)

2800 for a T belt change is insane.

go to a good independant these main delaer is having a laugh.

Keith in MKW motors used to train nissan mechanics, and is great at awkward diagnostics.

Otherwise.
You need to take a long look at the car and see is it worth the effort.


----------



## tenchi-fan (21 Jun 2010)

I don't know much about cars, but the thing is your car is nearly 10 years old! There's no point spending big money on it. You should flog it to someone who doesn't know much about cars and buy a similar car whose timing belt has been replaced recently.


----------



## leex (21 Jun 2010)

It is a timing chain in my 1.6 petrol.


----------



## Crunchie (21 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> You should flog it to someone who doesn't know much about cars



Lovely


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2010)

Indeed.



> I don't know much about cars...


 


> You should flog it to someone who doesn't know much about cars...


 
Maybe you could be the lucky buyer then - wouldn't that be a good one?


----------



## Boyd (22 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> I don't know much about cars.......You should flog it to someone who doesn't know much about cars



Do you want to buy a 2001 Nissan Primera with dodgy timing belt ?


----------



## andrew1977 (22 Jun 2010)

The timing chain went on my 2004 nissan primera last year, an independent garage replaced it for 850 euro

My local friendly nissan dealship wanted 1990 for the job.
Stay away fron main dealers if possible thats my advice.
Try and find a local trusted independent garage, normally a lot cheaper


----------



## mathepac (22 Jun 2010)

LarryPee2020 said:


> … I have a 2001 Nissan Primera ...  They tell me they will have to change the *Timing belt* ...


As per previous posters, if this is a petrol engine it has a chain, the diesels have belts. In either case €2,800 is a ludicrous price.


----------



## tenchi-fan (22 Jun 2010)

username123 said:


> Do you want to buy a 2001 Nissan Primera with dodgy timing belt ?



Sure!

If the price is right!


----------



## LarryPee2020 (23 Jun 2010)

I would think the prices are Norway related as i live in Norway. Thank you all for your comments. 

Even though the car is almost 10 yrs everything is working fine, I'm worried if i don't fix the timing Chain now it will leave me in the middle of the street and would cost me more to fix.


----------



## LarryPee2020 (23 Jun 2010)

Dose any one have any idea of the lifespan of a car if the Timing chain stretches? can i take a chance to drive it for a year and then junk it?


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2010)

Don't risk it as it could be very dangerous. I've heard of engines stalling on motorways due to badly misaligned/stretched chains. Not a lot of fun if you are overtaking at high speed.

Norway or not, is the cost quoted still from a main dealer? If so, it should be a lot cheaper in an independent garage no matter what the local economy/prices.


----------



## samit (7 Sep 2012)

Hi LarryPee2020,
I have a similar car (same model and year) and it is having same issue. I saw overheating light few weeks ago, then i noticed the coolant level was low, so i filled the coolant. Everything seems to be fine for a week later and it was not showing any error or warning light. But a week later, the car started showing The orange Engine warning light. As your car had similar issue, could you please let me know what could be wrong with my car.
Thanks


----------



## Frank (10 Sep 2012)

Sounds like 

1. a simple leak in the cooling system.
Park on some dry ground and open the coolant reservoir and see if you get any signs of a leak under the car.

2. head gasket.
Take off the oil filler cap and look for a white gungy emulsified oil.
This will also tend to put a lot of pressure into the heating system so the rubber hoses can be very hard when up to temp.


----------



## samit (11 Sep 2012)

Frank said:


> Sounds like
> 
> 1. a simple leak in the cooling system.
> Park on some dry ground and open the coolant reservoir and see if you get any signs of a leak under the car.
> ...



Hi Frank,
Thanks for your reply. Actually, I managed to get fixed my car at very low cost. I been to a workshop, and the mechanic scanned the fault with a computer. The fault was with the primary ignition cable (one of four) with connects to the spark plugs. The whole job cost me about $200 (including part(secondhand), inspection and labour). I was more than happy to get my car repaired for this money. 
I was lucky that i went to right people and seek second opinion. Earlier I been to another workshop (supposed to be best in the town) and they misdiagnosed the fault (in head gasket) and gave me estimate of minimum $2600 to get it repaired. They did not even scan the car on computer. I am thinking to ask for refund of the inspection fee that they charged.
My advice to the people having similar problem is to get the car scanned by a computer for correct diagnosis and Remember the expensive workshops are not always to best.
Thanks


----------

